# Regex in nicht-gierigen Regex umwandeln



## NicoRyl (20. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen.

Da es für Regex hier keine Sparte gibt, dachte ich mir ich schreibe mal hier rein. 
Ich möchte meinen regulären Ausdruck gerne in einen 'nicht-gierigen' Regex umwandeln. Bis jetzt ist er noch sehr gierig und braucht sehr lange pro Operation. 
Weiß jemand, wie man das macht? Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


```
"^SELECT\\s+(\\*??[A-Za-z0-9,\\s]*?)\\s+FROM\\s+[A-Za-z0-9]+(\\s+WHERE\\s+([A-Za-z0-9])+\\s+([=<>]|LIKE)\\s['][A-Za-z0-9\\s]+['])??;$"
```


----------

